# Swellings under chin



## Libbyn1982 (15 April 2010)

Has anyone had any experiance of swelling under the horses chin in the grove? B has a lump under there that the vet thinks might be an infected gland. He has some antibiotics to see if it works. Is this a common thing?


----------



## TaROOTaRoo (15 April 2010)

Hi Libbyn1982, my horse gets a swollen chin in the summer, I had the vet out a few years ago and he said its just his glands and sometimes it happens.
If your horse has an infection then is should be fine after a course of antibiotics


----------



## guccigivi2001 (15 April 2010)

ohhhhhhhh my horse has one that she got baout a week ago and i put down to a fly bite :/ im so glad i found this tho!
it was quite sore but is not not so, however was orginally so big that caused the skin to split and when rubbed ripped it off so was red raw  
taROOT - how do you deal with these? im anxious to be competing this summer however my horse wears a flash/grackle all the time  and i cant put it on her as its uncomfortable, so now im struggling with brakes as a result of a flippin lump! would you suggest getting a vets opinion to see if there is anything he can do to help? its costing me a fortune im sudocreme as she keeps splitting the skin etc and now i cant stop whjen i ride  she didnt get it last year tho...


----------



## Winklepoker (15 April 2010)

India also has lumps under her lower jaw, a few.  She isnt keen on my prodding around and one of them made the side of lower jaw a little bit swollen and sore about 2 weeks ago.  

Anyone shed any light ?


----------



## Libbyn1982 (19 April 2010)

The swelling has now popped and is weeping. It seems the anti-biotics are working! My firiends horse has swollen glands and he has a softer swelling where B's is (just between his cheeks underneath) so I have reached the conclusion that it was more than likely an infected gland. A relief it's not anything more sinister.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (20 April 2010)

There's a condition known as grass glands that can affect greedy horses at this time of year. The horse finds itself in a field of new spring grass and stuffs its face for all it's worth. This means the salivary glands have to work overtime to keep up with the production of saliva that this amount of chewing demands. So the glands swell. If that's all it is there's nothing to worry about and nothing to do except maybe watch the horse's weight carefully. Of course, with any swelling under the horse's jaw strangles needs to be ruled out.


----------



## brucea (20 April 2010)

Yep - always worth getting that checked.

One of the local yards has strangles at the mo - so everyone avoiding it.


----------



## WelshMisfit (20 April 2010)

brucea said:



			Yep - always worth getting that checked.

One of the local yards has strangles at the mo - so everyone avoiding it.
		
Click to expand...

Second this. My Shetland had a lump in the exact same spot you describe. It was an abcsess caused by Strangles. Would definitely get vet out just to be on the safe side.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (20 April 2010)

lumps in that place should be treated as possible strangles and vet def should be ruling it out. my horse had one and also we were treated like pariah until it was confirmed as not strangles just grass lump I didnt mind as you really cant be too careful with it.


----------



## spike123 (20 April 2010)

other causes can be teeth problems.Especially in recurrent lumps which are splitting the skin(sounds like an abscess).My friends mare suffers with grass glands.A sudden influx of good grass after being on poor grazing can also cause the grass glands.


----------

